# استطلاع : صراع معماريات بورسعيد



## RBF (27 يونيو 2006)

مشروع ساره






مشروع رغده





مشروع مي





مشروع ولاء


----------



## RBF (28 يونيو 2006)

ايه يا جماعه، تاني يوم و 6 بس صوتوا، عايزين الموضوع يسخن شويه 
و بعدين ياريت ان الذي يطل على الاستطلاع ، يختار أحد المشاريع، لن يكلفه ذلك تعب الكتابه،
بل الموضوع أسهل من ذلك بكثير....


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (29 يونيو 2006)

كل مشروع له ميزة معينة لكن يجب اختيار ليس الافضل ولكن الافضل بالنسبة لى


----------



## Eng.A.C. (29 يونيو 2006)

*ربنا يهديكم*

منافسة ايه بس دى شوية الوان وشغل ماكس وخلصت الليلة
فين الفكر الفلسفى ..؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed aseer (29 يونيو 2006)

ردا على الاخ eng,a,c اعتقد فعلا من الافضل ان يقوم كل متسابق بوضع لوحته بنفسه مره اخرى مع اضافه تعليق يوضح فكره التصميمى ، لان فعلا يصعب قرأه الكثير من تلك الصور .


----------



## eng.fadia (29 يونيو 2006)

*سارة سارة سارة ................*

:14: :13: لو كنت اقدر اصوت مليون مرة كنت صوت لسارة 
لكن للاسف التصويت مرة واحدة 
حتي لو كان مشروعي بينهم كنت ادتلها صوتي علشان بجد مشروعها هوالي يستاهل 
و طبعا كل المشاريع حلوة لكن الافضل هو الافضل 
ساااااااااااااااااااااااااارة
سااااااااااااااااااااااارة
سااااااااااااااااارة


----------



## shetos__7 (29 يونيو 2006)

بصراحه مشروع سارة الأفضل


----------



## soso2006 (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكل من صوت لمشروعى وعلى فكرة انا معكم فى الراى انه مش تصويت للوحات فنية لكن اللى متابع معايا انا المشروع بتاعى متناقش هنا فى الرابط دة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20930


----------



## eng.fadia (30 يونيو 2006)

برافو سارة


----------



## soso2006 (1 يوليو 2006)

ياريت المشتركين بمشاريعهم فى المنافسة شرح كل مشروع حتى يكون الموضوع اكثر وضوحا للاعضاء واكثر افادة وليس مجرد لوحات ....


----------



## العمارةجهد (2 يوليو 2006)

ياريت المنافسة كانت على عدد اكبر من المشاريع


----------



## رونان (2 يوليو 2006)

بصراحة احسن المشاريع مشروع رغدة وسارة ولكن انا رشحت رغدة لان فكر سارة دة فكر قديم 
وموضوع التجريد دة قل جدأ لكن مشروع سارة هو الفكر الجديد الى شغال ويواكب التطور المعمارى
 شكرأ


----------



## eng.fadia (3 يوليو 2006)

رونان قال:


> بصراحة احسن المشاريع مشروع رغدة وسارة ولكن انا رشحت رغدة لان فكر سارة دة فكر قديم
> وموضوع التجريد دة قل جدأ لكن مشروع سارة هو الفكر الجديد الى شغال ويواكب التطور المعمارى
> شكرأ


 
مشروع سارة فكر قديم :73: :86: 

عموما الاصوات الاكثر هي الي هتحكم 
وارجو من المشتركين اضافة شرح الموضوع مثل سارة حتي تتضح العيووووووووووب و المميزات في التصميييييييييييييييم 

فكر قديم :59:


----------



## رونان (3 يوليو 2006)

يظهر ان فى ناس زعلت من التعليق بتاعى دة كان رايى انا وصح ان الاصوات هى الى هتحكم 
تجريد الحيوان طبعأ فكر قديم وانا لسة عند رايى


----------



## soso2006 (3 يوليو 2006)

بصى يا رونان الصورة اللى فوق دى بوستر فيلم ، مش عيب الواحد يشوف اى حاجة من حوله وتعجبه ويستخدمها فى تصميم زى تصميم المشروع بتاعى اللى عندك فوق فى المنافسة ، لو انتى تقدرى تبدأى من الصورة بتاعت ال ALIEN دى وتنتهى بمشروع زى اللى انا وصلتله دة وجبت فيه 98/100 ويكون فكرك فكر قديم زى فكرى اللى بتقولى عليه قديم ، تبقى عملتى حاجة كويسة وغيرك كتييييييييييييير يتمنوا يعملوها .....
وعموما انا لما وضعت مشروعى فى المنتدى ماكنت ابغى اى منافسة ولا صراع ولا حكم عليه لانى مقتنعة بيه وعملت اللى انا عايزاه ولما تطور الموضوع واصبح منافسة فلابد ان تنتقدينى فى التصميم نفيه واخطاءه حتى ارد عليكى بعيدا عن قدم التفكير او حداثته .....


----------



## RBF (4 يوليو 2006)

*رونان*

أولاً : اسمك جميل... عجبني جداً .....  

يا رونان ، "الإبداع" هو أساس نجاح المشروع، و لأن أغلب المشاريع قد استخدمت و تكررت على مدى السنين، فقد اختلفت مقاييس الابداع المعماري في مشاريع التخرج، و يقاس نجاح مشروع التخرج عموماً بمدى ما حققه من إبداع على عدة أصعده، مرتبه تنازلياً كالتالي:

1- مشروع جديد
2- فكره جديده
3- معالجه جديده لفكره قديمه
4- تكنولوجيا جديده
5- مواد جديده

فمن يحقق المستوى الأول هو الأفضل، و هكذا, تنازلياً
و لذا، فإن الحكم على المشروع عموماً يجب أن يكون من خلال نجاحه في تحقيق هذه السمات
و بتطبيق ذلك على المشروعين الذين أعجباك " ساره ، رغده " :
ساره :
المشروع قديم "متحف" ، و الفكره قديمة "التجريد" ، و لكنها نجحت تماماً في تقديم معالجه جديده مستنبطه من فكره قديمه، وهذا هو الإبداع في المشروع

رغده :
المشروع قديم "متحف" ، و الفكره قديمة "التفكيكيه" ، و المعالجه تقليديه ، و لكن الإبداع هنا في استخدام المواد الجديده و تركيبه الشكل المتفرده،و هو الإبداع الخاص بهذا المشروع

و هكذا نجد أن مشروع ساره قد حقق المستوى الثالث ، بينما مشروع رغده قد حقق المستوى الخامس
و على هذا ، و على مستوى الإبداع المعماري ، نجد أن الكفه تميل إلى مشروع ساره أكثر

طبعاً هناك عامل مهم أخير، و هو الإظهار ، و الإظهار الجيد يمكن أن يعوض بعض السمات
و لكن الحديث هنا على مشاريع التخرج، لأن في المشاريع الحقيقيه،لا يكون للإظهار هذه القوه.

و شكراً .......


----------



## ملك الحلوة (4 يوليو 2006)

بصراحة انا شايفة ان ان مشروع سارة ورغدة احسن مشروعين لكن لما عملت تصويت عملت لسارة


----------



## رونان (4 يوليو 2006)

انا مقلتش ان المشروع بتاع سارة وحش او بش كويس انا قلت ان فكر تجريد الحيوان فكر قديم وبعدين انا عايز اعرف ما علاقة الحيوان دة بالمشروع يمكن يكون مكتوب دة بس الكلام بتاع المشروع بش واضح عشان كدة انا اتكلمت على الفكرة بس لا واضح علاقات البلان ولا الكلام بتاع توزيع الفراغات ولا اى حاجة من البلان او التصميم ..............رجاء ارسال صورة اوضح للبلان ............
ملحوظة( انا اسمى محمد ورونان دة اسم مغنى اجنبى)


----------



## دونى (4 يوليو 2006)

فعلا مشروع سارة و رغد احسن مشروعين بس سارة احسن لانها حققت حل معمارى جيد و اظهار لعناصر المشروع بحيث يقرا بسهولة و دا اكثر عنصر خالانى اصوت لسارة حيث انو كان من السهل على قراءة مشروعها 

بالنسبة لموضوع مناهج العمارة وموضوع التقليدى والقديم و الحديث انا شايفة ان مينفاعش نقول ان منهج كذا قدم و مابقاش حد يستخدموا كل مشروع له خصائصه اللى بتوجه و بتساعد المعمارى على اتباع اسلوب معين حسب طبيعة المكان و العناصر المحيطة و وظيفة المشروع


----------



## رونان (4 يوليو 2006)

انا مقلتش ان مشروع سارة وحش او بش كويس انا قلت ان فكر تجريد الحيوان فكر قديم وانا عايز اعرف اية علاقة الحيوان دة بالمشروع يمكن يكون مكتوب بس انا بش واضح عندى اى حاجة لاحل بلانات ولا توزيع العلاقات ولا اسماء الفراغات ولا اى حاجة من دة عشان اعرف اتكلم فى التصميم 
..........رجاء ارسال المساقط الافقية بشكل اوضح ...............................
على فكرة بمناسبة التجريد فية مشروع بتاع واحد اسمة كريم مسعود قطب على المنتدى دة استخدم تجريد الطائر فى خدمة المشروع بتاعة ياريت تشوفو المشروع بتاعة وهو مشروع كويس وفية شغل 
ملحوظة( انا اسمى محمد واسم رونان اسم مغنى اجنبى)


----------



## رونان (4 يوليو 2006)

سورى على انى بعت الراسلة مرتين اصل كنت فاكر الاولى موصلتش
انا اسف مرة تانية


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (5 يوليو 2006)

الموضوع يا جماعة ان التجريد مجال صعب الوصول منه لكن التفككية مجالها كبير جدا فاصبح الاقبال عليها كبير والنهارده قليل جدا لما بنشوف التجريد فلذلك الناس فكرت ان التجريد راحت عليه لكن لا دا اللى يقدر يوصل من خلال التجريد يبقى هايل حتى السمترية لم يعد الاقبال عليها لنفس السبب لكن اللى يقدر يوصل من خلالها يبقى هايل ايضا زى اعمال المعمارى العظيم ايروسارنييين كلها سمترية لكن قوية جدا


----------



## رونان (5 يوليو 2006)

شكرا للتوضيح يا كريم انا فهمت قصدك واسف على كلمة قديم 
بس انا كان قصدى انة فعلا فكر بش متداول الان فى المشاريع المعمارية يمكن عشان الوصول فية صعب ممكن............
ويريت يا سارة المساقط الافقية بشكل اوضح للمناقشة فية
شكرا


----------



## RBF (7 يوليو 2006)

جميل يا جماعه هذا الذي يحدث، و لكن من الواضح أن الموضوع يحتاج ليعض التحفيز،
المصوتون 35 فقط، مع أن الذين رأو الموضوع حوالي 390 عضو ، و الموضوع لا يكلف الا ضغطة زر
هذا اما عدم اهتمام ، أو استسلام لاعتقاد بأن مشروع ساره سيكسب سيكسب، على الرغم من وجود منافسه قويه بينها و بين رغده
أدعو الأعضاء للتصويت و أرجو من المشرف التفكير بجائزه خاصه للفائز..........


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (7 يوليو 2006)

شكرا رامى على متابعتك للموضوع باستمرار 

و لكن ارجو الا يتحول الكلام لصيغة انه منافسة بين سارة و رغدة ممكن تكون منافسة بين مشاريع او فى الفكر المعمارى لا اكثر ( حفاظا على الصداقة و عدم :73: :73: ............) 

و بالطبع شكرا جدا لكل المرور سواء اللى صوتوا لى او لاى من اصحابى.


----------



## soso2006 (7 يوليو 2006)

يارغدة لا منافسة ولا حاجة ومفيش تاثير على الصداقة ، الموضوع كله من الاول عرض افكار فى المنتدى لمشاريع تم تسليمها وتقيمها من قبل بغض النظر عن الاستفتاء ....


----------



## رونان (7 يوليو 2006)

انا لسة لحد دلوقتى موصلش شكل اوضع للبلانات انا بش عارف اية المشكلة 
يا سارة ياريت البلانات اوياريت اشوف تعليقق على موضوع ارسال البلانات 
اية الشكلة............................................


----------



## cad for all (8 يوليو 2006)

ساره انتي بجد مهندسه رائعه
واحب اقولك ان الصور هالي فوق دي انا حاولت استغلها كمشروع فعلا والله ولكن ما عرفتش
بس بجد ربنا يوقفك في حياتك العمليه والأجتماعيه
وقريب هنسمع عنك سمع خير وبلاش الحيوانات الي تخض دي هههههههه


----------



## حليف الليل (8 يوليو 2006)

انا بصراحه صوت لمشروع ساره لانه اقرب مشروع فلسفيا لما هو مخصص له كما ان فكره المشروع جريئه وجديده
ولاكن في المشرع عييوب وقد انتقدناها عندما عرضت ساره المشروع من قبل

ولو كان لي ان اصوت مرتين لصوت لمشروع رغده 
وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## سماييل آجاني (8 يوليو 2006)

*مهندس معماري*

ارى في مشروع الاخت ولاء افكارا اقرب الى الواقع رغم أن افكار البقية من المعماريات لا تخل من خيال خصب والعمارة هي فن وظيفي وليس كل الافكار الفنية تنتج منها عمارة متميزة .


----------



## 7assan (8 يوليو 2006)

لا يا رونان انا معاك فى رأيك بس بردو ساره اشتغلت كويس فى المشروع بتاعها وبتبقى بعد وجهات نظر


----------



## eKHMaN (8 يوليو 2006)

*bravo sara & ra3'd*

:63: ساره و رغد بصراحه احسن اتنين و شكلهم مهندسين كويسين وهيبقوا احسن قدام كمان 
ان شاء الله :63: 
:12: :12: :12: :12:​


----------



## RBF (8 يوليو 2006)

واو..........
المنافسه فعلاً اشتدت، رغده متفوقه على ساره بفارق صوت لأول مره منذ البدايه
ياترى من سيظل للنهايه ؟!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## معمارية طموحة (8 يوليو 2006)

*ارجو ان لا احد يزعل مني*

بصراحة المشاريع كلها حلوة
وواضح انكم تعبتوا عليها
وبالنسبة لي كانت المشاريع المميزة عندي كالتالي:-
سارة
رغدة
مي
ولاء
لذا اصوت لسارة ومثلما قلت كل المشاريع حلوة وان صوت لسارة فهذا لايعني انها خلاص الافضل دائما اكد عندكم مرة يكون مشروع رغدة الافضل ومرة مي ومرة ولاء وهكذا 
بس هذه المرة كان نصيب سارة واعرضوا لنا مشاريع اكثر لانكم من صدق مميزات
واعترض على تسمية صراع معماريات يارامي المفروض ابداع مهندسات والا انت ايش رأيك؟


----------



## soso2006 (8 يوليو 2006)

اشكر كل من صوت لى ، بالنسبة لرونان انا اسفة انى مشغولة اوى اليومين دول فى مشروع التخرج عشان هيتناقش الاسبوع دة واوعدك لما افضى واخلص هبعت المساقط كاد عشان الكل يستفيد ويقرب اكتر ....


----------



## رونان (8 يوليو 2006)

اوك ربنا معاكى فى التسليم ان شاء الله امتياز 
وعيزين نشوف المشروع بعد المناقشة ان شاء الله 
وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمدعبدالعال (8 يوليو 2006)

والله يا جماعه اول مشروعين هما احسن مشروعين بس انا اديت صوتي لساره لانها اشتغلت بفكرها يعني مشتغلتش بفكر معماري معين وانا بتفق في الراي مع الاخ رونان ان التجريد فكر قديم بس انا يا اخ رونان لما اعمل حاجه بفكري واجدد ده احسنلي من اني اشتغل بفكر حد تاني ومع احترامي الشديد للاخت رغده انا لما شفت مشروعها حسيت ان زها حديد هي اللي عاملاه وده مش تجديد يعني مشتغلتش بفكرها وكمان الاخت مي بردو مع احترامي الشديد ليها انا لما شفت مشروعها حسيت انه فرانك جيري اللي عامله اما الاخت ولاء ياريت متزعلش مني لان بصراحه لما شفت مشروعها هو قريب من فكر زها حديد بس انا اسف اني اقول انها شوهت فكر زها حديد في مشروعها 
ده رايي يا جماعه وياريت محدش يزعل مني


----------



## RBF (9 يوليو 2006)

عادي يا عبدالعال، من حقك تقول رأيك و تنقد ، مادام النقد موضوعياً ، يمكن أن يكون قاسي، و لكن بدون تجريح 
عموماً ، المنافسه مازالت على أشدها.............


----------



## محمد الحسين (10 يوليو 2006)

من الواضح ان اهم مايجع اقسام الهندسه المعماريه في الكليات الهندسيه في الدول العربيه هو :
1-عدم وجود توجهات معماريه محددة للقسام المعماريه(مدارس معماريه ذات توجه معماري محدد)
2- ليس هنالك علاقة بين مشاريع الطلبه والواقع العمراني أوالمحددات والظوابط الهندسيه للمهنه المعماريه في ذلك البلد وكذلك المحددات الهندسيه العالميه لكل فعاليه (ال كود)
3-مشاريع طلبة المرحلة المنتهيه للاقسام المعماريه في الكليات الهندسيه هي احد الروافد لعمل المهندسين المتخرجين العاطلين عن العمل وغير العاطلين لمزاولتة المهنه المعماريه (بــــــشـــــرف)


----------



## soso2006 (13 يوليو 2006)

فعلا محمد الحسين مافى عندنا تخصص فى التوجهات المعمارية ، وتختلف كل المشاريع فى اتجاهها ومدرستها المعمارية وكل يختلف عن الاخر ... لكن من رايي اختلاف المدرسة والاتجاه عند الطلاب يؤدى لتنوع الناتج وهذا افضل ....


----------



## معمارية11 (13 يوليو 2006)

*sara project*

Sara project I think the best:20:


----------



## محمد مختار (13 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ما أعتقد إنه كدا صح لأنه لمن حكون حأصوت أنا محتاج أبني قراري على وجهة نظري وقناعاتي أنا مش غيري (مع إحترامي)..
والحاصل الآن إنه في عدد كبير من الأراء منحازة إلى أحد المشاروعات على حساب الأخرى ، أعتقد إنه الفكرة وصلت....
مع تقديري وإعجابي لكل المشاريع لأني أظن إنه بذل فيها مجهود مش بسيط بالمرة ، بصرف النظر عن إذا كانت مشابه أو مقتبسة من مشاريع معماريين كبار آخرين.
عموما أنا صوت ويوم 27/7 حقول ليه

شكراً


----------



## خالد صلاح (14 يوليو 2006)

حاجة من الاتنين يا ان دخلت حته غلط .. يا العالم اللي فوق دخلوا حتة غلط ... انا داخل اتفرج علي مشروعات مهندسين .. soso ,,shetos .. fadia ورسومات اطفال علي الحائط ... انا باين دخلت موقع حضانة اطفال ...


----------



## shetos__7 (14 يوليو 2006)

أنت بتتكلم على أيه يا بشمهندس خالد دا لو كنت مهندس وأتخرجت وأنا عايز افهم أشمعنا أحنا التلاته ياريت تبعت وتشرحلنا فى أيه زمتشكرين على كلامك الى باين خارج من واحد كبير فعلا وبيتكلم على الحضانات .


----------



## خالد صلاح (14 يوليو 2006)

الاستاذ شيبسي ولا شيتوس ... لا تعليق سنك يسمح لك بالغلط وسني يسمح بالتعالي فوقه ؟؟


----------



## محمد مختار (14 يوليو 2006)

*ok what is wrong*

​Before a few minutes a go I wrote an ordinary opinion ... and it was fold 

can I know why
to supervisors


----------



## RBF (14 يوليو 2006)

أتمنى من السيد خالد صلاح احترام آداب الحديث، و ان كان هناك آراء خاصه للأعضاء، فيمكن وضعها في موضوع جديد أو برسائل خاصه، و أرجو عدم مناقشتها هنا حرصاً على خصوصية الموضوع


----------



## shetos__7 (14 يوليو 2006)

الحمدلله أنا واثق فى نفسى مش غرور الحمدلله لكن عمرى ما بغلط فى حد من غير سبب ولو بتقول سنى يسمح بالغلط فأنتا سنك لو أكبر الغلط عيب عليه لانه غير مناسب ليه وبردة بكرر سؤالى أشمعنا أحنا التلاته .


----------



## eng.fadia (15 يوليو 2006)

ما هذا 
ايه خير في ايه ده انا متكلمتش من زمان, و بعدين فعلا ليه احنا التلاته بالذات , طب وجه نقد مباشر بلاش كلام متغطي ياريت, و لا علشان قلت سارة سارة سارة 
ده عادي جدا علي فكرة بعبر عن رايي بطريقة مضحكة شوية عادي يعني 
مش هو ده الموضوع علشان تمسك فيه وتتكلم عليه شوف عنوان الموضوع ايه وقول رايك بهدوء وامشي ولو مش عاجبك متعلقش مش لازم
انت ليك الموضوع فقط وليس ردود الموضوع معايا يا خالد


----------



## رونان (15 يوليو 2006)

ازيكو يا مهندسين اية اخبار مشاريع التخرج بتاعتكو على ما اتذكر كان يوم الاربع الى فات اية عملوتو اية واية اخبار التقديرات واخبار مشاريع سارة ورغدة و فادية والباقى .......................


----------



## arch-sally (15 يوليو 2006)

مشروع سارة طبعا و لكنى لا اريد ان اظلم الباقين فالكل قد بذل جهد واضح
و لكن مشروع سارة اشعرنى بالسلاسة و كذلك فانى شعرت بان مسارات الحركة و البلان محلول بشكل جيد
و كذلك مشروع ولاء فهو جميل جدا ايضا و لكنى شايفة ان الفراغات المدببة دى غير محلولة بشكل جيد فى اليلان
اما المشروعين الاخرين فمع كل التقدير لمصميمهما فاننى اعتذر لهما عن عدم قدرتى على استيعلب هذاالpresentation المبالغ فيه مع عدم التركيز على الفكرة بالشكل الكافى خاصة رغدة

و فى النهاية فانى مازلت اردد ان هذه المشاريع جميلة جداو يوجد امل كبير فى ان يصبح مصمميها مميزين فى دراستهم


----------



## cad for all (15 يوليو 2006)

بعد اذنكوا يا جماعه الموضوع كده مبقاش نقد ونقاش بل بقي تعلي كل واحد علي الأخر اجو منك يا اخ خالد وانتا يا سامح ان تتقبلوا النقد بصدر رحب دون (الغلط في الكلام) ويا ريت يا اخ خالد تشرحلنا وجهة نظرك بطريقه افضل لأني اود الأستفاده بعد اذنك ويا ريت حد من المشرفيين يضع حد لهذا التجريح 
احنا كلنا مهندسيين سواء المتخرج مننا او الي لسه في التعليم ولازم نتعلم من بعضنا (ولا ايه يا اخ خالد ) وياريت تاني مره توضحلنا وجهة نظرك واشمعنه ذكرت بالأخص شيتوس مع انه موش من ضمن الأستطلاع 

وشكرا اخوكم علي


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (15 يوليو 2006)

انا رأيى ان موضوع صراع معماريات بورسعيد ما كنش ليه اى لزمة من الاول لأن المشاريع تم تقيمها كأحسن ما يكون واللى هيكسب فى هذا الصراع مش هتفرق كتير لان التقييم ليس له اساس فى هذا الموضوع ولكن التقييم السابق كان ملم بكل التفاصيل 

اعتقد انكم ملحظين ان الموضوع من اوله كله مشاكل


----------



## رونان (16 يوليو 2006)

يظهر ان الاستطلاع اتقلب وبقى مكان لتصفية الحسابات والكلام المتغطى والرسايل الخاصة ...............................عيب يا مهندسين هنا مكان لمناقشة المشاريع ولاستفادة منها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أروى (16 يوليو 2006)

انا عجبنى مشروع
مى
بس كلهم حلوين
ربنا يوفقكوا كلكم


----------



## أروى (16 يوليو 2006)

بس انا لية ملاحظة لكم
يعنى الموضوع دة مالوش لزمة
كمان المنتدى موجود للمناقشات الهندسية
مش للصراعات بين الاصحاب
كمان مالوش اى اهمية
يعنى دة راى وياريت ما تزعلوش


----------



## DesignerAmoor (17 يوليو 2006)

طيب ...بخصوص مشروع سارة هانم....ما انكر انه فيه شغل كتير ويجذب العين علطول.. الاخراج ممتاز مرره .. بس لو ركزنا على الفكرة نفسها ..الفكرة كانت هاا مقبوله لحد ما بس لمن نفذتيها اتغيرت الصورة تماما الالوان والشكل العام ماهي منسجمه مع البيئة الي حوليها ... ما راح اتكلم عن المساقط اكيد درستيها بشكل جيد...بس كشكل عام اعتقد انه مي مع انه اخراجها كان ضعيف شوية مقارنة بسارة ورغد بس قدرت تحقق حاجة مهمة جدا وهي ربط المبنى بالبيئة المحاطة به.. واعتقد انه اهم نقطة المفروض تتحق في مكان زي كده...ومتأسف على الاطالة


----------



## ملك الحلوة (17 يوليو 2006)

ياجماعة بلاش مشاكل جانبية وخلينا نستفيد من المشاريع
احنا فعلا بنستفيد حتى من الاخطاء التى يقع الموجودة فى المشاريع 
واجوعرض المزيدمن المشاريع وطرح الجديد حتى نستفيد اكثر


----------



## RBF (17 يوليو 2006)

الموضوع ليس للصراعات الداخليه، الموضوع منافسه بسيطه...........أرجو ممن لهم آراء أخرى خارج هذا الإطار، عرضها خارج الموضوع............


----------



## m_esma3il (18 يوليو 2006)

يا جماعهة دوشين نفسكوا ليه بلا تصويت بلا صريخ 
تعالوا نقضيها شات


----------



## soso2006 (18 يوليو 2006)

اسفة انى تاخرت على رونان فى ارسال الكاد للمساقط الافقية 
لن اكرر مرة اخرى ان هذا ليس صراع بين احد واحد ولا نتيجة التصويت ستفرق مع اى واحد منا ، التقديرات وضعت من فترة وتقييم كل واحد لمشروعه انه ممتاز
والهدف الوحيد من هذا الموضوع هو النقد الموضوعى البناء والاستفادة من طرق التفكير المختلفة

مشاهدة المرفق Final PlanZ.zip


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (18 يوليو 2006)

الجمع بين السهوله فى السركولاشن مع تحقيق الخصوصية لبعض العناصر جامد جدا بصراحة امتياز فى هذه النقطة بالذات خصوصا لصعوبة تحقيقها فى هذا الفورم

برافوا سارة


----------



## soso2006 (19 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك كريم على نقدك واتمنى من المشاركين ليس مجرد كلمات هجوم على الموضوع بل نقد للمشاريع ...


----------



## خضر أسعد (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شو يا جماعة ... لازم المنافسة تكون دافع للتطور والنقد البناء مش [glow="ff0000"]الزعل[/glow] ....


----------



## توفيق مفتاح (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم. انا عضو جديد فى الملتقى .وانا مهندس مدنى من ليبيا -مدينة (طبرق) حامل شهادة المجستير قسم هندسة مدنية وامع كل ذلك انى اصوت الى (مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى).


----------



## خضر أسعد (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً وسهلاً بالأخ [GLOW="00FF33"]توفيق مفتاح [/GLOW]، وأتمنى أن تطلع على مشروعي في الرابط الآتي لنستفيد من خبراتك وتعليقاتك حول امكانيات وطرق الإنشاء ... ونأمل أن نستفيد من مشاركاتك لأن المعماري الناجح هو المطلع أيضاً على أحدث الدراسات في الإنشاء ... ومشكور على كل حال 
الرابط :  http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24256


----------



## ملك الحلوة (19 يوليو 2006)

الاخ خضر 
المشروع عجبانى اوى كتلة لكن بصراحة الاظهار مش حلو


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (20 يوليو 2006)

انا اول مرة اعلق فى المشاركة دى لان كان المفروض انى الاقى نقض بناء وعمر ما كان الموضوع منافسة ولا تصية حسابات بينا ابدا 
انا بس حبيت وللاول مرة اتدخل واتكلم فى المشاركة رغم حرصي على التزام الصمت طول الفترة اللى فاتت بس عشان ارد على حاجة 
اولا:- هنا عمرة ما كان مكان تفية حسابات بينا ابدا لاننا وببساطة احنا مقترحناش الفكرة دى كانت فكرة المهندس رامي لو لاحظتوا من الاول انه هوه اللى عمل المشارك واحنا شجعنا فكرتة وشاركنا بمشارعينا 
ثانيا:- نتيجة الاستفتاء اعتقد مجرد مؤشر بسيط للطريق اللى احنا ماشين فيه سواء صح او غلط والتقديرات للمشاريع دى احنا اخدناها من زمان يعنى الموضوع مش صراع ولا منافسة ابدا كل الموضوع انها كانت فكرة جديدة على المنتدى منها تشوفوا مشاريع الجامعات التانية ومنها نعرف احنا ايه اخطاءنا وايه اللى ناقصنا وايه المميزات وايه العيوب
ثالثا:- انا بس ردا على كل اللى شافوا انى مقتبسة من عمال المعمارى فرانك جيرى رايكم بجد مش مفجاه ليا لان الدكتور قالة بردو واضح انى حبيت فرانك جيرى اكتر واحدة فى الدفعة لكن الحقيقة انا لما عملت الكتل بالشكل ده مكنتش بصيت قبلها على فرانك جيرى فعلا ودى هيه الحقيقة حتى لو البعض مصدقهاش بس فعلا دى الحقيقة اما بالنسبة لان اظهارى كان ضعيف فدة شىء فعلا معترفة بيه انا فعلا لسه موصلتش للتمكن من الفوتوشوب لكن انا فعلا بجتهد انى اتعلمة وبتفرج كتير عشان اطور نفسي
اسفة لو طولت عليكوا وشكرا للمرور على المشاركة


----------



## hanyasmy (20 يوليو 2006)

سارة - رغد


----------



## RBF (20 يوليو 2006)

برافو مي محمود، و اتمنى ان يكون هناك موضوع آخر، يوضع فيه مشاريع التخرج هذه المره، و أعتقد أنك أول المشاركين أيضاً


----------



## رونان (20 يوليو 2006)

انا ارفع لكى القبعة يا مهندسة مى محمود وانا اصدق ما قلتية عن موضوع فرانك جيرى وربنا يوفقق فى الحياة العملية


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (20 يوليو 2006)

شكرا رامي 
شكرا رونان


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (21 يوليو 2006)

ياريت يا مى نشوف مشروع تخرجك


----------



## nasr_art (21 يوليو 2006)

مشروع سارة حلو وعجبنى رغم ان ليا تعليق عليه هو ان سارة أخدت معظم لقاطات المنظور عين طائر ولكم المبنى فى الواجهات مش عجبنى بس المشروع فى المجمل ممتاز واريد رأيكم على مشروع تخرجى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17940


----------



## ملك الحلوة (21 يوليو 2006)

انا اكرر طلب الاخ كريم وممكن يا مى نشوف مشروعك


----------



## RBF (22 يوليو 2006)

ماتحطي مشروعك بقه يا مي......... المنتدى عايز يتشرف بيه


----------



## رونان (27 يوليو 2006)

فين مشروعك يا مى احنا فى الانتظار


----------



## رونان (27 يوليو 2006)

اية دة رغدة متقدمة بفارق صوتان 
الى الامام يا رغدة


----------



## طــــــ هندسة الب (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته ،،،،،،،،،،،

بصراحه كلهم حلووووين واهنيكم على افكاركم المبدعه والمتميزه

بس الي لفت نظري وانتباهي اكثر مشروع ساره

تحياتي لكم


----------



## RBF (28 يوليو 2006)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!#####$$$$$ مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك $$$$$$#####!!!!!!!*

:77: مبروك مبروك ، ألف مبروك _لرغده _:12: 

:78: :78: 

و أيضاً مبروك لساره :13: ، كانت المنافسه شديده موووووو :58: ووووووت بينهما، و لكن حسمت لرغده في النهايه بفارق صوتان فقط :59: 

مبروك للجميع:75: :75: 

و العقبى للاستطلاع القادم :56:


----------



## رونان (28 يوليو 2006)

الف مبرك يا رغدة


----------



## ملك الحلوة (28 يوليو 2006)

يعنى بردة الاستطلاع خلص ومى ما حطتش مشروعها


----------



## م. حيدر (28 يوليو 2006)

احسن مشروع هو مشروع ولاء


----------



## ra_sh_1984 (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

شكرا جدا جدا جدا لكم جميعا و لكل من صوت لى او لاى من اصحابى و بصراحة انا قلتها قبل كدة المشاريع كانت كلها قوية و احسن من بعضها و كان ممكن اى مشروع تانى يكسب لكن الحمد لله.

و ان شاء الله هاضع مشروع تخرجى قريبا على المنتدى و ياريت تقولولى رايكم فيه ان شاء الله.

بس مش عارفة بصراحة لو كان ممكن ان يكون فيه استطلاع اخر لمشاريع تخرجنا او لاء يارامى ............ عامة انا مع اصحابى لو حبوا نعمل الموضوع دة انا هاوفقهم ان شاء الله.

و شكرا اوى يارامى على متابعتك باستمرار للموضوع.

و شكرا جدا لرونان و الله يبارك فيك.


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (29 يوليو 2006)

مبروك يا رغدة ومبروك انتى كمان يا سارة 

ملحوظه رغدة الوحيدة اللى ما اعطت صوت لنفسها !!!


----------



## mz066 (29 يوليو 2006)

كلة اونطا وسرح ومافيش واقعية نهائي


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (29 يوليو 2006)

ليه ده الافضل هو اللى فاز وده شئ منطقى جدا


----------



## RBF (30 يوليو 2006)

*غريبه !!!!*



كريم مسعود قطب قال:


> ملحوظه رغدة الوحيدة اللى ما اعطت صوت لنفسها !!!


 
أعتقد أنه من المستحيل معرفة من صوت لمن !!!
و لم يكن هناك أي داع لهذه الملحوظه 

mz066

عيب عليك ما قلته !!!


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (30 يوليو 2006)

أعتقد أنه ليس من المستحيل معرفة مين صوت لمين !!! وكمان ده عادى والملحوظه ملهاش علاقة بمين صوت لمين

غريب جدا


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (30 يوليو 2006)

التصويتات موجودة ومعروف مين صوت لمين 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=233


----------



## RBF (30 يوليو 2006)

صحيح كلامك كريم 
بعتذرلك................


----------



## WMohamed (30 يوليو 2006)

والله مش بطال في موهبه محتاجة للصقل عند المتنافسات لفت نظري ان احساس سارة بالبحر والموج وشكل الكائنات البحرية جميل وده انعكس علي ايديها وهي بتشتغل، ده بيفكرني بمشروع برج العرب في الامارات علي الخليج العربي برده فيه احساس بيئي.
رغد بتحاول تمشي مع الموضة او الاتجاهات ال deconstruction بس الموضوع مش كده ابقي بصي علي مشروع بعد 5 سنين من الشغل في المهنة ( علي فكرة الاتجاه ده مع احترامي الشديد بيطلع مباني فكاهية جدا - زي المحكمة الدستورية العليا مثلا )
مي معلهش يا مي بس المشروع فيه افتعال اكتر من اللازم - كان لازم المعيد بتاعك يوقفك ويرشدك ان اللي انتي عاملاه عاوز يتبسط ويبقي علي ارض الواقع
كمان ولاء احساسها بالكتل مش وحش بس كان لازم حد يطورهولها او يساعدها شويتين
اوكي ده رايي وارجو ان محدش يزعل بس هم فعلا موهوبات
المهم ترتيبهم يبقي كده سارة وبعدين رغده وبعدين ولاء وبعدها مي - ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## سامي الدعيس (30 يوليو 2006)

*مشاريع رائعة جداً*

في البداية أحب أن أشيد بالمستوى الذي وصلت اليه معماريات بور سعيد ، بالنسبة للمشاريع فانها تحمل بين طياتها طابع التفكيكية ،،،،
سارة
المسقط الأفقي يوضح لنا مرونة الحركة وسهولة التنقل بين فعالبيات المشروع المختلفة.
رغد
كتلها ذات طابع قوي ويحمل نوع من الشراسة التي أحبها .
مي 
مشروعها رائع ومتناغم ولكن أعتب عليها في واجهاتها التي كانت لو أعطتها بعض الوقت والصبر كانت ستخرج بتحفة فنية.
ولاء
فقوة واجهاتها الى الآن لم استطع من الإكتفاء بتذوقها واشباع نواة عقلي منها .
أما عن الترتيب فهم كالتالي :
رغد:12: 
ولاء:13: 
سارة:14: 
مي 
هذا رأيي من دون زعل :55:


----------



## essa2000eg (5 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بصراحة المشاريع كلها شكلها جميل لكن ارى ان كل المشاريع اهتمت بالاخراج والمناظير والالوان واصبح المسقط درجة تانيه مش واضح وسط هذا الكم من المجسمات ليه مش عارف مع انه الاساس وكمان تقاس درجة نجاح المشروع فى الواقع بمدى رضا المستخدم والمعمارى الناجح هو من يستطيع ان يخرج كتل جميله وفى نفس الوقت محلوله معماريا صح بدون حشو او اضافة فراغات غير مستخدمة 
وانا حختار مشروع مى


----------



## بوشناق (6 أغسطس 2006)

المشاريع احلى من بعض وان كان من الضرورى الاختيار ....اذن سارة


----------



## كنامش (6 أغسطس 2006)

مخططات مشروع رغده ررررررررررررررررائعـــــــــــــــــه


----------



## mohamed aseer (6 أغسطس 2006)

انا كنت مسافر و لسه شايف الموضوع دلوقتى ، واضح ان كان فيه معركه جامده جدا .
مبروك للجميع على مشاريعكم ، و مبروك رغده ان مشروعك فاز باغلبيه الاراء و من غير تصويتك لنفسك كمان .
ياترى هانشوف التصويت ده تانى على مشاريع تخرجكم؟


----------



## مهندس مغرور (11 يناير 2007)

بصراحة 
مشروع مى قووووووووووى بالمرة وعاجبنى


----------



## محمد اجمل (11 يناير 2007)

مش عيب المراهقه المعماريه تصيبنا واحنا طلبه ولكن المشكله انها بتستمر بعد كده كمان مشروع ساره احسن الوحشين ولكن بجد المستوي كله تعبان مفيش عماره كل واحده هابشه من مشروع سابق والغريب ان حوالي تلاته منهم هابشين من مسابقه مركز البحوث في 6 اكتوبر واحده هابشه الجايزه التانيه لميتو والتانيه هابشه الجايزه التالته والاخرانيه حاولت تقلد زها حديد بس بسذاجه التانيه بتشتغل بفكر فشغلها نسبه حلوه ومقروء بصريا مش شويه خرط جبنه رومي داخله في بعض عايزن تشوفوا متاحف شوفوا متحف مصر الكبير واعرفوا يعني ايه متحف وبرضه هتعرفوا ليه محدش كسبها من مصر


----------



## مها سويدان (12 يناير 2007)

رغدة رغدة رغدة


----------



## مهندس مغرور (22 يناير 2007)

لا بصراحة مى مشروعها جامد اووووووووووى
وانا احيها على هدا المجهود


----------



## مريم2010 (29 يناير 2007)

يا شباب ليه مزعلين نفسكم أكيد فاديه بتأيد ساره عشان هما شله واحده و رغده و بقيت البنات من مجموعات تانيه تانى حاجه ساره اساسا عامله الاظهار بتاع المشروع دا بره فا ماتوجعوش دماغكو هى صحيح أتعينت معيده بس برضه الناس كلها عارفه الى فيها فخلاص بقى كبروووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ARCHI.RESHDAN (16 أغسطس 2007)

ولله انا اعتقد انك يا اما (لاطشا) المشروع او (مأجرتيه) (لشب)ظريف متخرج جديد.... وعلى العموم اكيد استفدتي من الاحتكاك مع هيك شخص..وهاد هو المهم...


----------



## حازم العطيفى (16 أغسطس 2007)

مشروع ساره من ناحيه دراسه الكتل فى البعد الثالث اجمل مشروع بصراحه ... 
وتحس فيه بنوعيه المشروع لما تبص على الكتله .. 
الشعور بالعضويه فى الكتل والطبيعيه فى التشكيل ملائمه جدا لاسم المشروع 
حتى من ناحيه الاخراج .. مشروع ساره احسن مشروع .. الاحساس بالبساطه مع الثراء فى اختيار الوان الكتل والوان اللوحات... وانا شايف ان ساره عندها سنس عالى جدا فى اختيار الالوان 
ربنا يوفقك يا ساره ويوفقكو كلكو ان شاء الله .....
وشكرا ...


----------



## vrayman (16 أغسطس 2007)

اهو الكلام يعنى حلو


----------



## احمد امام حماد (16 أغسطس 2007)

يااخت سارة مهلا على الاخرين وليكن صدرك اوسع للنقد شوية يابنت بورسعيد
ليس مجرد حصولك على 98 من 100 انك اصبحت افضل معماريي عصرك فانت لازلت في اول الطريق
يجب الا تتسم ردودك بالكبر بهذا الحد 
اما عن المشروع نفسه فلى وجهة نظر مع احترامى الشديد لوجهة نظر اساتذتك اللى همه زمايلى
الحقيقة انا ارى ابهار زائد فى التعبير والاخراج وحرفية اصبحت منتشرة الان عن طريق طلبة خريجيين
احترفوا هذا النوع من الاظهار واصبحو يتم حجزهم للعام القادم بمشاريع الطلبة ارجو الا تكونى تعاملت معهم
وفى كلمتين هذه ليست عمارة فالعمارة اولا واخيرا خلق فراغات تؤدى بها وظائف ويمكن ان يكون ذلك من خلال فلسفة متدرجة يخصص جذء منها للعامة واخر للمهتمين وثالث للمتميز ليحقق كل منهم درجة معينة من الادراك تشعره بلزة التعامل مع المنتج
ستواجهين بسوق العمل بمشكلة الواقع وعلى ماتعقلى تبذلى مجهود مضاعف
ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لكلامى ويكون نقدى لكى بناء ويمكن مع الزمن تحترمى هذا الكلام مع ادراك اجذائه . وان كان مشروعك مستوحى من افيش او ملصق فهذا ادل على ان العمارة شيء اخر فالعمارة تأثيرها وجمالها فى حسن اداء الوظيفة والوضوح الوضوح الوضوح
دكتور احمد امام


----------



## أسيرة الصفحات (17 أغسطس 2007)

سلام عليكم 
في رايي ان كووول المشاريع دي جميله و اصحابها بذلو فيها مجهود كويس 
كل المشاريع حلوه جدا بس مفيش مشروع منه لما شوفته من غير ما أقرأ نوع المشروع و حسيت انه متحف تاريخ طبيعي 
الكتل عندكم بتقول انه متحف علوم و تكنولوجيا اكتر منه متحف تاريخ طبيعي
بس كتصميم 
فالمشارع كلها رائعه 
ولاء 
مشروعك محسسني بصدمه بسبب التداخلات المفاجءة 
و هو مشروع بيتحرك و بيخبط في بعضه زي 
فيكي شيئ من روح عمنا فرانك جيري
رائع 
اما ساره فجراه منك استخدام العدد ده من المنحنيات 
و على فكره انا بمووووووووووت في المنحنيات لاني بزها جدا من الحوائط اللي ماشيه في خط مستقيم و احب اللي ماشي في الممر ات يلف مع الحائط بالطريقه اللي انا عاوزاها 

رغده 
مشروعك مرن و كانه بيعوم في الميه 
ده كان رايي 
مكنتش اعرف ان بور سعيد فيها ناس جامده كده 

اختكم في تالته عماره جامعه القاهره


----------



## سيناليس (1 مارس 2012)

مشاريع جميله وقويه يالتوفيق للجميع


----------

